# Need help with cst/clt sensor Megasquirt 1 +VW 16V?



## aradovanov (Jan 12, 2009)

VW Golf 1.8 16V KR engine (european) with Megasquirt 1 v.2.2
I'm using original Bosch clt sensor with 2.2K bias resistor, but readings ar too high (30 degrees C above real temperature)???
There're 3 sensors on the side of the engine head, but look the same and readings are same with any of them?
What CLt sensor do you use for Megasquirt ECU? And how do you slove thit problem?
Greetings from Bulgaria


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Need help with cst/clt sensor Megasquirt 1 +VW 16V? (aradovanov)*

Easytherm install:
http://www.megamanual.com/file...l.zip
Instructions:
http://www.megamanual.com/v22manual/mwire.htm#et
It'll have a section for Bosch default that's worked on all the VW sensors I've used. Make sure you copy the inc files to your Project/mtcfg or Tunerstudio project directory.


----------



## aradovanov (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Need help with cst/clt sensor Megasquirt 1 +VW 16V? (need_a_VR6)*

It's unnessesery to use Easytherm with bosch sensors








I found that "The Blue" CLT is with diferent resistance vs. standart KR sensors (they're all bosch!). Mounted 1 sensor Digifant flange with Blue sensor from digifant and now everything seems OK







I use 2.2K bias resistor as per Megatune manual.


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Need help with cst/clt sensor Megasquirt 1 +VW 16V? (aradovanov)*

My CLT is the stock vw part. It reads hotter than the dash gauge. I'm sure there's a little more heat in the cylinder head than in the radiator, so that may be why. I'm not really worried about it. As long as it reads hotter as the engine gets hotter, I can adjust my temperature readings as needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It reads about 220 in MS and the dash gauge is where it should be.


----------

